# Как устранить внешние дефекты аккордеона.



## Salli (23 Ноя 2013)

Всем привет! Купила на днях сей инструмент http://pixs.ru/showimage/Foto0356jp_9050540_9834974.jpg
http://pixs.ru/showimage/Foto0357jp_5309276_9835052.jpg

Подскажите, как устранить размытие лака на деке?


----------



## Koruk (23 Ноя 2013)

отдайте мастеру, он отполирует.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (23 Ноя 2013)

А что если попробовать составом для придания блеска приборной панели автомобилей? К сожалению не знаю как эта штука называется в России. Её просто наносят на кусок хлопчатой ткани и растирают по поверхности пластиковой или кожаной панели. Она придаёт блеск и черноту (глубину цвета). Думаю, что размытие лака будет менее заметно.


----------



## MAN (25 Ноя 2013)

Salli писал:


> Подскажите, как устранить размытие лака на деке?


Вопрос поставлен неверно, потому что это никакая не дека, а корпус аккордеона (правый полукорпус, если точнее, деки же находятся внутри инструмента и снаружи не видны), но главное, нет там на нём никакого лака. Правильно было бы спросить так: "Как устранить потёртость на целлулоиде?" Впрочем, по фотографиям и так всё понятно. Ответ Вам уже дали - полировкой. Если не хотите или не имеете возможности воспользоваться услугами мастера, попробуйте заполировать повреждённое место сами вручную с помощью войлока. Возьмите кусочек и трите, трите, трите... Можно, конечно, попытаться применить при этом и автокосметику, как советует *Sergey_Semenov*, только тогда уж лучше наверное не состав для приборной панели, а полироль для кузова.


----------



## ze_go (26 Ноя 2013)

MAN писал:


> попробуйте заполировать повреждённое место сами вручную с помощью войлока


только не войлок! байку. и на неё как минимум пасту ГОИ, а лучше какую-нибудь из паст (пасты)


----------



## MAN (27 Ноя 2013)

ze_go писал:


> только не войлок! байку.


 Действительно, насчёт войлока я, пожалуй, может быть несколько погорячился. Правда я имел в виду мягкий войлок или фетр, а не такой как на грубых валенках 
А предложил его, потому как полирование предполагается ручное (т.е. без применения электроинструмента).
А вобщем Вы совершенно правы, разумеется.


----------



## Akvo (27 Ноя 2013)

Это,у вас,Дама,не инструмент,а дрова


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2013)

Akvo писал:


> Это,у вас,Дама,не инструмент,а дрова



Вы сначала на бюджет посмотрите, а потом критикуйте


----------



## Новиков Игорь (27 Ноя 2013)

Akvo
Этоу вас, Дама, не инструмент, а дрова


Вообще-то, как бы инструмент не обсуждался. А был задан конкретный вопрос, на который был получен конкретный ответ. А дрова не дрова, не вам решать,владельцу виднее. Иной и на "дровах" такое может выдать, что обладателю Скандалли и не приснится.


----------

